# Discovery trip for kids and wife in Baja



## raphael_barreau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi
I have read a few blogs about people out there sailing long term with their family - very appealing. But kids (aged 9-7-5) and wife have no sailing experience. I was thinking that perhaps I could bring them to Baja/Sea of Cortez for a few days to spend some time on a charter boat or with another sailing family who is interested to host our family for a few days (in exchange of a helping hand and contribution to the sailing kitty), starting October 29. Easy sailing, kids oriented - that would be a perfect introduction!

I would be grateful to receive and tips or suggestions on the above.

Many thanks.
Raphael

PS: My wife is Mexican, I am Belgian, kids were born in Dubai - we have lived in Belgium, Thailand, UAE (Dubai) and now Mexico. All of us are fluent in English, Spanish and French. W


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Raphael,
I would suggest that a relaxed charter might be a good introduction. What is your level of sailing experience? If you are confident you could try a bareboat charter, that would give your family the experience of cruising to see how it suits.

Try also convincing your wife to do a basic, local learn to sail course first to give her some idea of what is going on. It also builds her own independent sailing experience which is important. Husbands teaching wives to sail can go badly.

Lots of cruising seminars in your neck of the woods, these can also be good opportunities for reluctant mothers/wives to be able to talk through the idea with other women who have lived the lifestyle.


----------

